# Favorite Sports?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Don't really have a favorite, I like to watch baseball, hockey and football (the real football, not soccer). :wink:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Hockey is the best. I enjoy the NFL, listening to the bandwagon Viking fans is very entertaining. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Baseball is okay, but and when it comes to NBA, I'd rather watch my nose hairs grow.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm a big fan of NASCAR, hockey, baseball, basketball, and football. If you ask me who is my favorite its hard to say. Different days are different answers, but I do enjoy the NFL over college but I do love college football. I do love the NBA and college basketball rather equally. I love minor league baseball and minor league hockey and try to go to at least one or two minor (or junior) league hockey games a year whether its in Cleveland (Lake Erie Monsters) or in Toledo (Walleye) or Saginaw (Spirit) etc. Most of the time I will probably tell you that my favorite teams are the Detroit Red Wings and the Oakland Raiders, but I do love the Tigers, Bulls, U. of Michigan sports, Tony Stewart, etc.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Interesting sport and interesting someone on here would have cricket be their favorite sport. I wouldn't mind watching a match and learning it.


----------

